# Tn'[email protected] Al's Jungle Park 10/5/13 GLS



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Sorry for the short notice, this just fell into place. We will have a test and tune at Al's Jungle Park in Beecher. Track opens at 5PM and goes until I throws out the lot of you racin' bums. Might be a race or two that breaks out.....ya never know. Bring yer TJets and get them ready for the next race.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*t n t*

ill be there see u then later.


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a pretty full day Sat , but I may be there late if I can get away. God knows my cars could use some work.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Going to try and make it, as I need all the help I can get.

Slow Ed


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Have a points race at 41. Doubt I'll make it, can I mail my turds there for some "DYNO" time with the guru Al?
Ya never know, I may just show up haha.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Your toughest competiton may be falling from the sky. Rain in the forecast. You know where to find us in the dry basement.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Missed it. Just read the note about your TNT. A day late and a dollar short again lol. :dude:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*tnt*

u to slow chris lol ty al 4 the t n t was good to run cars ty.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Al, I learned allot about my cars, and now I have another track I hate, ok maybe not a whole track but a red lane. But I did see what fast cars look like and there not mine. 

Slow Ed


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

It's OK Ed. Nearly everyone doesn't like the red lane. That's why the ones who do beat them on it. Seems to me you were showing me what fast cars looked like....LOL

Thanks for coming by, guys. It was a productive evening for _some racers. We managed to find some good horsepower in some lazy cars. See you all back here in 2 weeks for the big race!_


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

honda27 said:


> u to slow chris lol ty al 4 the t n t was good to run cars ty.


Yea, I missed the TNT but sure didnt miss the MOTOR MOUTH. :dude:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

:freak:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I think the lowered caffiene intake has been a good thing......and the abstaining from White Castle. LOL


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Good info Al, LOL, :dude:


----------

